

Ask HN: What's your opinion on "Launch: Silicon Valley?" - sendos

I got an email recommending I submit an application to "Launch: Silicon Valley" and since I'm not familiar with that event, I wanted to see what the HN community thinks about it.<p>Are you familiar with it? Is it something worth applying to?<p>I'm coming here for guidance since a Google search about the event mostly turns up their own website and calls-for-submissions by them, and not much in terms of third-party reviews of past events.
======
royalfrasier
I've never been myself, but a lot of the organizations involved in the panels
are pretty credible (SVASE, Garage Technology). A trusted co-worker of mine
has worked with them with good results and recommended that our clients apply
too.

~~~
sendos
Thanks!

